# Stihl SuperCut trimmer head



## srb08 (Jun 15, 2015)

Do any of you guys/gals have experience with the Stihl SuperCut trimmer head?
I'm getting ready to buy an fs110 and was looking at the SuperCut head as an option.
I've got an fs250 equipped with a saw blade and an fs130 with a PolyCut head. Both of which have the bicycle bar.
I want a trimmer with a loop handle for tight places and trimming around stuff that tears up the PolyCut blades.
I'm not particularly enamored with the AutoCut head and am looking for feedback from those who have used the SuperCut.
Thanks-SRB


----------



## BuckMKII (Jun 18, 2015)

Your best bet is to get a Speedfeed universal head. I run Stihl trimmers but the Speedfeed is the best trimmer head on the market today. It's super fast to load and it only advances an inch of line per tap so you aren't wasting a bunch of line if you run a trimmer guard.


----------



## BuckMKII (Jun 18, 2015)

You'll need the green arbor and the black plastic washer to get it to fit your Stihl.


----------



## BuckMKII (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## BuckMKII (Jun 18, 2015)

One last thing, if you use the trimmer guard get the 375 size head because it'll allow you have sufficient line length. If you don't use a guard, get the 450 since it holds more line. The 375 is 3 3/4" across and the 450 is 4 1/2" across. The FS110 has plenty of power to run 7 to 7.5 inches of .105 line. The stock Autocut head and guard only allows 6" of line length from the head to the guard trimmer.


----------



## srb08 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the info. 
That looks pretty slick, Where's the best place to buy?


----------



## BuckMKII (Jun 18, 2015)

I get mine from Amazon. I get the Oregon or Stens universal fit ones. It's a Shindaiwa product and if you don't get the universal one it will only fit a Shindaiwa or Echo trimmer.


----------



## srb08 (Jun 18, 2015)

Which model? I assume either a 400 or 450, the difference being capacity?
The web site is a little vague.
Some of the info says .80-.95 line, while other info says .80-130.


----------



## BuckMKII (Jun 18, 2015)

I've only used the 375 and 450 so I'd have to assume that the 400 would be 4" across. I know that the 450 can use .105 line and I use .95 line on the 375. All of them can use .105 line but the larger models have a greater capacity.


----------



## Rockjock (Jul 5, 2015)

I sell a great many of the AutoCut C 25-2 heads to the pros and they love them.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks to this forum and thread, I now know about the Stihl AutoCut C 25-2 head. I purchased a FS-250R about a year ago. Of course, it didn't come with the AutoCut C 25-2 head.

I'm quite adept at pulling the current head apart to refill it with line, but it's still a PITA to do so. I really like to concept of the AutoCut C 25-2 head and how easy it is to refill. I'm now going to buy one.


----------

